# Deck Finish



## jackthelab (Jan 10, 2011)

Advice needed: Has anyone used any of the products for deck restoration? Thinks such as "Rock Solid", "Olympic Rescue it" or "Rustoleum Restore"? I have a deck which needs attention and simply don't want to replace the boards. Any thoughts would be appreciated. I have tried porch paint and while it did an OK job, it didn't take long for areas to fade and wear off. THANKS


----------



## Gluroo (Mar 22, 2013)

I have used the Olympic product many times. Makes old wood new again.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

You have horizontal wood outdoors. It WILL need maintenance and boards will need replacing occasionally.

Wood decks look great when they're new, but I've learned over the years how much work they can be. As I get older I look for lower maintenance . Any flat areas I have outside are now done in concrete, or some form of stone. A lot of the composite decking that got so trendy a few years ago is now showing that it can grow mold. Lots of it. Especially in the shade. I have one solid vinyl deck I'm watching. That shows some promise. The guy is washing it once a week or so though… otherwise it gets little black spots where the maple apparently drip sap on it or something.

Don't get me wrong. I love wood outside. I have lots of it, but I don't consider anything horizontal as having any kind of long life span. Maintenance will prolong it, but it's wood. Vertical surfaces last a LOT longer. Horizontal… not so much.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I use the Olympic product but I don't really like the "painted" look.

And Charlie is 100% correct that horizontal surfaces require a "redo" every few years.

Thompson's is a complete waste of time and money in my hands.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

All of them work great for about 2 years. So why pay more, get something reasonably priced.


----------

